#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Wom 5000 mimo 2015 - experiências

## fredericoafd

Olá pessoal, há anos acompanho aqui no fórum opiniões do pessoal sobre as cpes da intelbras e vi muita manifestação negativa...
Enfim, estamos em 2015, temos o wom 5000 mimo no mercado... gostaria de saber de usuários reais as experiências que vocês têem a compartilhar pois estou buscando alternativas de menor custo para usar no provedor aqui. O fato é que hoje uso ubiquit, equipamento que instalo e esqueço, não dá problemas.... será que terei isso com intelbras? Eles prometem maior throughput, será? Compartilhem aí pessoal a experiencia de vocês... valew....

----------


## emiliano

Abandona

----------


## misterbogus

Abandona manolo. UBNT tem seus problemas de pós venda, distribuidora trambiqueira (as que vendem mais barato) e problemas de reposição. Mas o hardware e software são incríveis. 
Agora e intebras? 
- ganha por causa do preço.
- suporte pós venda para wifi é um lixo. parece a equipe do thundercache, tudo põem a culpa em vc. Quando não conseguem te dar uma solução te dão uma resposta pronta que chip set não suporta.
- Vai no fórum deles ver o descaso.
- e outra, para quê deixar somente em 20mhz e 40mhz se a transmissão comum é raro alguém ter link para passar de 10 mbps.
- Para transmissões de link a longa distância ou outdoor, só produtos da linha pro e etc que esses a intelbras só revende.
- Até agora não consegui entender a lógica dos ajustes automáticos de piso ruído da Won. 


mas bem. como só tem UBNT então indicaria a continuar. Motivo? a won pode ser barata. Mas o custo pós operação dela é alto. e o custo de implementação também. Como? tempo é dinheiro. O tempo para configurar ela em campo é maior. O tempo de se fazer reparos também. Ela é mais travada, software não te dá tantas opções. te limita a usar entre 20mhz e 40mhz.

então manolo. se vc vai montar uma nova célula e tem tempo para gastar, vale a pena. Se for usar nas suas células atuais. vai te tomar mais tempo te privando das coisas que vc pode melhor priorizar.

----------


## fredericoafd

Entendi... mas aqueles problemas de conectar e desconectar, baixo throughput etc... ainda tem ou resolveram? valew...

----------


## jorgilson

Amigo cada caso é um caso, tenho junto com alguns parceiros umas 400 instaladas e pouquisssimos problemas.

----------


## misterbogus

Mano bom, ela não é ruim, não desconecta mais. o baixo truputi eu não sei, pois travo as wons em 6mbps. mas bate isso tranquilo. 
vale o preço que custa. o ruim é que só para distâncias até 1,5km. mais do que isso fica uma bosta. esse é o limite prático.

a questão de custo de operação, instalação e pós operação é verdade. vc instala, alinha e configura uma UBNT 3x mais rápido que uma WON. mas claro, a 1km o sinal mais forte não tem tanto problema.

----------


## JonasMT

Eu tenho algumas e acho uma porcaria, comprei 10 pra nunca mais comprar dinovo. Eu nao acho que a pequana diferença de preço valha a pena.

----------


## jorgilson

> Eu tenho algumas e acho uma porcaria, comprei 10 pra nunca mais comprar dinovo. Eu nao acho que a pequana diferença de preço valha a pena.


Jonas vc ta falando da WOM 5000 Mimo?

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas vc ta falando da WOM 5000 Mimo?


Estou falando do siso, o mimo deve ser ainda pior o CxB. Nem quis pegar pra testa. Nao troco uma sxt ou airgrid por intelbras nem amarado

----------


## misterbogus

o hardware da WON é bom ou deveria ser, mas o software dela é muito ruim!!! a Intelbras não possui know-how para desenvolvimento de software. Isso é fruto de pesquisa, aplicações e testes. Mas para uma empresa que sempre importou tudo para revender (tirando equipamentos de baixa tecnologia como telefones e etc analógicos) e que lançou a Won com firmware todo bugado em respeito algum ao seu mercado de consumidores. 

Até o airos da ubnt sempre achei limitado para rede e roteamento, mas esse não era o propósito do mesmo. E quando foram lançar uma router puramente, pegaram o código do falecido Vyatta e portaram em seu pseudo hardware ...odão .

Então amigo, não aconselharia ninguém a fazer projetos confiando em um produto ou uma política de mercado da WON nem siso nem mimo. Se vc ficar na mão, não é a intelbras que vai repor seus prejuízos.

----------


## jorgilson

Gosto é como C....., cada um tem o seu, agora quanto o argumento do Misterbogus não concordo, tanto Ubiquiti como Mikrotik dão problemas também e não são poucos.

----------


## telworld

Eu uso o wom5000 siso a tempo tenho mais de 500 peças rodando para distancia pequena, depois que comecei trabalhar com eles meu custo caiu e muito ubnt só para distancia mais de 1km, só tenho lucro $$$$$$ não queima e não tenho chamado, e nesse tempo que uso só 5 peças deu pau, levo na distribuidora RMA na hora, ja troca e quanto ao mimo não fiz teste pra valer nele.

----------


## wala

Pois e o hardware da ubnt e incrivel mais so queima e quando não e queima da perda de potencia de no minimo 10 dbi quando da defeito.
E ai o que fazer continuar usando radio que so sabe queimar pois a proteção antisurto dele e uma porcaria e essa perca de potencia fala serio so vi isso nos radios da ubnt.

----------


## wala

O telword faz que nem um pessoal faz aqui compra tambem aqueles tplink 5.8ghz e poe o firware ddwrt que tão falando muito bem deles.

----------


## betolong

Também uso Wom5000, tenho na rede algumas mimo e maioria siso.
Recomendo ótimo custo, qualquer funcionario configura facinho.

----------


## jorgilson

> O telword faz que nem um pessoal faz aqui compra tambem aqueles tplink 5.8ghz e poe o firware ddwrt que tão falando muito bem deles.


 Não faria isso, comprei um pra teste fiz isso e não gostei.

----------


## wala

> Não faria isso, comprei um pra teste fiz isso e não gostei.



Obrigado por relatar, mais qual foi a sua experiencia negativa com ele?

----------


## jorgilson

> Obrigado por relatar, mais qual foi a sua experiencia negativa com ele?


Rapaz já faz tanto tempo que nem lembro mais, mas acho que foi por causa do ddwrt que nao abria o compliance test e muito estranho.

----------


## fredericoafd

Pelo que vejo, o problema maior que o pessoal relata é a dificuldade em colocar os intelbras para funcionar redondo devido a restrições no software que impede o uso de uma maior faixa de frequência, útil em regiões com muito ruído. Isso é um fato a se considerar para uso em distancias superiores a 1km como a maioria relata. Por outro lado vejo que é o melhor hardware do mercado. Tenho centenas de SXT na rede, dá pau demais em bootload. Tenho muitas nanos tambem e me aparece cada problema cabuloso.... estou quase fazendo um teste com essa wom 5000...

----------


## fredericoafd

Alguém saberia dizer se as WOM 5000 mimo aceitam o protocolo ipol?

----------


## jorgilson

Nao aceita, mas mesmo sem o ipool funcionando gostei dele.

----------


## fredericoafd

valew...

----------


## Hilvan

Eu sou novato em redes estou o won 5000 até agora não tenho que reclamar apenas tiver um dor de cabeça no won de 14 dbi.

----------


## fredericoafd

vc fala da wom mimo? que problema vc teve?

----------


## FernandoNSilva

Estava fuçando sobre o WOM no site da intelbras e...



> 20/02/2015 VERSÃO 5.0-BETA 
> Novidades:
> ** Modo cliente (auto TDMA) compatível com o protocolo da linha WISP+* 
> 
> Melhorias:
> * Apelidos de IP (WAN em PPPOE)
> * Exibição do valor da MTU em todos os modos da WAN
> 
> Correções:
> ...


Vou testar agora mesmo!  :Vroam:

----------


## RobsonCostta

Ja estou testando, WOM 5000 com iPoll em modo cliente e usando VLAN!

----------


## FernandoNSilva

Testei em bancada e tá legal...
Estável pelo menos. Não travou (ainda) e praticamente não perde mais pacote.
Robson, como está o seu teste?

Amanhã vou mandar um won mimo pra testar em uma base que já roda iPoll pra ver como se comporta.

----------


## Hilvan

> vc fala da wom mimo? que problema vc teve?


Fez o teste em Bancada com dois wom para um ptp de 2,5km com visada 100%, quando coloquei amplos nos lugares não deu sinal quando deu foi -84 e não conectou , deixei para o outro dia quando cheguei o sinal tava -75.
Lembrado nesse lugar e em região rural não tem interferência de outras redes.

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas vc ta falando da WOM 5000 Mimo?


Boa tarde, estou falando do SISO. Tenho algumas unidades em produçao ainda que nao tive tempo "$$$" kkk pra trocar pro sxt ou airgrid.

Meu maior problema foi ccq, terrivel por sinal. Ele conecta 100% mas com passar dos dias ele começa a dar umas quedas a 40 a 60% e do nada sobe pra 100% dinovo, isso estava matando um rocket meu e me fez perder 1 SEMANA subindo e descendo uma torre de 60mts, trocando cabos,fonte,patch panel,radio,pig tail.

Até que resolvi bloqueando todos do painel e fui liberando um a um até achar a zica. Instalei uma wom NOVA e problema continuo. 

Retirei e instalei uma sxt, nunca mais voltei la.

Distancia da torre 900mts, visada 1000% sinal -60. Outra coisa que acho pessimo nelas é sinal, enquanto ubnt eu consigo uma snr de 30 a 35 no mesmo ponto com wom nao consigo nada acima de 25 alem de variar muito mesmo.

----------


## JonasMT

Pra ilustra melhor, ele esta a 900mts do pop visada 200% e mesmo assim fico esse sinal lixo de -69 e olha o ccq, conforme vc vai atualizando a pg ele fica alternando entre 100% e 20%

----------


## fredericoafd

Realmente amigo, está ruim mesmo. Eu consegui uma para testar também. Meu ap é uma NanostationM5, associei nela com a WOM 5000 SISO, distancia de 1km, sinal ficou em -79, link muito instável. Tirei e coloquei uma SXT e ficou sinal em -70 e súper estável. Porém eu gostaria de saber se alguém está utilizando a WOM 5000 mimo associada a um painél da intelbras.... Aí sim seria a prova ideal para não ter desculpas para a intelbras.

----------


## JonasMT

Pois é parceiro ai esta recebendo de uma basestation 20dbi 90° c/ rocket m5, na mesma rua tenho sxt e nano loco sinal entre -57 e -60 ccq 100%

----------


## latelecom

É verdade... a nova versão do FW 5.0-BETA tem compatibilidade TDMA com as bases APC 5M e 5M-90... Testando...

J.C.

----------


## MDdantas

Testando em um enlace de 700 metros. WOM 5000 mimo + WOM 5000 (os dois atualizados com o firmware versão 5.0-beta)

Uptime: 02 dias
Situação: Estável
Throughput: 20 mbps

----------


## fredericoafd

> Testando em um enlace de 700 metros. WOM 5000 mimo + WOM 5000 (os dois atualizados com o firmware versão 5.0-beta)
> 
> Uptime: 02 dias
> Situação: Estável
> Throughput: 20 mbps



Como ficou o nivel de sinal e CCQ?

----------


## latelecom

Encontrei o texto abaixo em meu arquivo e acho que cabe compartilhar, pois foram as grandes questões que enfrentei quando comecei a usar Intelbras na minha rede... Espero que ajude...

J.C.

"Para quemestá com dúvidas nas configurações da CPE WOM 5000 e também quer melhorar osinal do rádio. Segue abaixo, algumas dicas que irão ajudá-los.
*
Por que o nível de sinalrecebido no WOM é bem menor se comparado ao NanoLoco?* 
Em versõesantigas do WOM 5000, existia um erro de exibição do sinal recebido. A partir daversão 2.0 este problema foi corrigido.
Porém, existeainda mais um motivo da diferença de sinal: Data Rate / Modulação. Quanto menoro datarate, maior a potência do sinal transmitido pelo equipamento. Estadiferença de potência pode chegar a mais de 5 dBm (dependendo do equipamentoutilizado) entre o maior (MCS7) e menor (MCS0) datarate.
Osequipamentos da UBNT exibem a informação de sinal de acordo com o menordatarate, ao passo que o WOM 5000 em versões de firmware anteriores a 2.2,exibe o nível de sinal conforme a modulação real utilizada. A partir da versão2.2, o WOM 5000 utiliza a mesma técnica da UBNT.

*Por que onível de sinal recebido no meu AP é menor se comparado ao NanoLoco?* 
O WOM 5000sai configurado de fábrica seguindo as normas da ANATEL (country code =Brasil). Desta forma, existem as restrições de potência de irradiação de acordocom o canal de operação do equipamento. O WOM 5000 irá alterar a potência detransmissão, em tempo real, de acordo com a norma.
Trocar o paíspara “Compliance Test” fará com que o equipamento opere sem restrições. Estaprática é contra as normas da ANATEL e o usuário do equipamento assume totalresponsabilidade sobre seu funcionamento.
*
Por que ao configurar oWOM 5000 como AP, os clientes demoram para conectar?* 
O DFS(Seleção Dinâmica de Frequência) é um dos requisitos mandatórios da ANATEL paraoperação na faixa de canais que vão do 5470 ao 5725 MHz. Basicamente o DFSserve para evitar interferência com sinais de radar que operam nesta faixa decanais. Se seu equipamento está configurado nesta faixa, ele poderá levaralguns minutos para iniciar a operação normal, pois ele deverá fazer umavarredura especial em todos os canais desta faixa de frequência antes deiniciar qualquer transmissão.

*Por que meuWOM 5000 não se conecta no meu AP quando oculto o SSID?* 
Mesmaresposta anterior. O cliente não poderá transmitir nenhuma informação dentrodesta faixa de canais. Portanto, o cliente ficará esperando o quadro BEACON(quadro de gerenciamento que contém diversas informações do AP) contendo o SSIDdesejado para associação.
Ao ocultar oSSID, o BEACON vindo do AP não possui esta informação. Na faixa de canais ondeo DFS não é mandatório, o cliente age de forma ativa, enviando um quadroespecial requisitando informações do AP com o SSID desejado.

*O que é ecomo funciona o controle de piso de ruído?* 
O controle depiso de ruído é um mecanismo que atua na eliminação de interferência. Atravésdesta técnica, é possível fazer com que o equipamento opere com maisestabilidade em ambientes com muita interferência. Para uma explicação maisamigável, acesse este LINK
O querealmente importa para o equipamento, é a relação sinal/ruído (SNR). Este valordeve estar idealmente no mínimo em 15 dB (em distâncias de até 10Km).
Quando o WOMestá configurado como cliente, somente o sinal que vem do AP deve serconsiderado. Logo, podemos configurar o piso de ruído de forma automática,deixando seu valor entre 15-20 dB.
Já em modo APcom mais de 1 cliente associado, temos diferentes níveis de sinal vindo dosclientes. Neste caso, para melhorar a performance, o ideal é configurar o pisode ruído manualmente de acordo com o cliente que tem o PIOR sinal (recebidopelo AP), deixando a margem de 15-20 dB de SNR. Exemplo: Se o sinal do piorcliente conectado no WOM é -60 dBm, podemos ajustar o nível do piso de ruídopara -75 dBm.
Todos ossinais que estiverem abaixo ou próximo do piso de ruído serão ignorados.Portanto, se você configurar o piso de ruído para -60 dBm, todos os clientesque tiverem um sinal em torno de -60 dBm não conseguirão se comunicar com seuAP.
Para verificar a eficiência desta técnica, consulte nossos testes práticosneste LINK

*Como habilitoping na WAN do WOM 5000?* 
Acesse a aba“Firewall” e marque a opção: “Ativa ping na WAN”.

*O que é ocampo distância do enlace? Devo mudar o valor deste campo?* 
Este campo éresponsável pelo ajuste do ACK timeout, utilizado para otimizar a performancede enlaces outdoor. Se a distância do seu enlace é de até 5 Km, você podedeixar no valor padrão ou fazer um ajuste mais fino, colocando este valorpróximo da distância real do enlace. Se colocar um valor abaixo da distânciareal, terá grande perda de performance e muitas retransmissões de pacotes. Secolocar muito acima, poderá ter uma pequena perda de performance, mas nada tãoimpactante quanto colocar um valor abaixo da distância real.

Esperamos queapós estes esclarecimentos, todos possam desfrutar do melhor que o rádio tem aoferecer.
Att,
SuporteIntelbras."

----------


## MDdantas

Nível de sinal -> -55 dBm
Nível de Ruído -> -90 dBm
SNR -> 35 dB
CCQ -> 100%

----------


## fredericoafd

Blz... valew pessoal pels informações...

----------


## fredericoafd

Eu estou usando aqui a WOM 5000 SISO associada a uma nanostationM5 há 2km de distancia. Sinal em -85 e canal 5900. Funciona muito bem e está passando 6megas down e 2.5 de up. Do nada começa a perder pacotes que chega a ficar com CCQ em 0%, mas também para esse nivel de sinal é querer demais...
Vou continuar testando...

----------


## MDdantas

fredericoafd, 

tráfego na wom 5000 siso

----------


## paulosenna

Srs,

Se a idéia é relatar as experiencias para que outros avaliem se usam ou não.... vou adicionar mais lenha aqui ...

Bairro 1: unica antena como AP (nanoM5) potencia 10db e travado em 39M de transmissao, cliente mais distante 2km (zero interferencia)
tenho uns 23 SISO conectados... e 2 nano5 antigo (SISO)

como podem observar, os UBNT não levaram tanta vantagem sobre os INTELBRAS ... mesmo marcando ccq ou sinal ruim os clientes navegam muito bem com planos de 4mega.... lembrando que nao temos aqui nenhum tipo de TDMA... e 25 clientes sem tdma já tem que ficar atento.

----------


## paulosenna

bairro2: duas antenas como AP em direcões opostas (loco5 antigão) potencia 10db, clientes algo perto de 1.5km


Mesmo caso... quase todos clientes conectados com taxas boas...mesmo usando uma antena fraca como AP...


Relato tambem que as experiencias usando o WON5000 como AP foram fracasso... dificuldade em acessar antenas dos clientes... reclamações de lentidão , sinal oscilando e etc.... depois que os APs foram trocados para UBNT zerou reclamação.

Seguindo relatos antigos dos foruns, não usei como padrão para instalações acima de 2KM..... porem instalei 2 casos emergenciais a 5KM e funcionaram da mesma forma que os nanos... foram substituidos apenas para poder usar o airmax no AP.


Com o lançamento desta versao com TDMA (não achei onde selecionar na beta2) acredito que trocarei os meus AP's para APC5M somente para usar TDMA (ipoll) e assim conseguir colocar mais clientes por celula..

Por favor vamos postar mais informações !!! é aqui que nos ajudamos.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

wom 5000 mimo só funciona bem até 1,5km? pensei que dava pra por pelo menos 3 km.....

----------


## jmathayde

Alguem mais estou com muitas duvidas kkkk , ta loco um fala uma coisa outra outra , mas acho que uma relato bom seria todos os equipamentos da intelbras ai sim da para ver como ele anda

----------


## emiliano

Fi , num inventa , wom 5000 é podre

----------


## JonasMT

> Fi , num inventa , wom 5000 é podre


auhuahuahuau pronto em cima do pedido!

----------


## emiliano

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Até agora tenho instalado mimo e siso WOM5000 e com uma configuração ajustada a distancia o CCQ 90-99% e até agora não voltei para reparos em nenhum.

----------


## telworld

> Até agora tenho instalado mimo e siso WOM5000 e com uma configuração ajustada a distancia o CCQ 90-99% e até agora não voltei para reparos em nenhum.


Pessoal aqui fala demais Edilson muitos deles aqui nem sabe o que é rede não aprimora em nada no conhecimento do produto e fica descendo o pau, muitos aqui ja falou quem usa esse tipo de produto é amador, uma pena pois precisa ir para joão Alves aprendedor o que é RF datashilt e assim por diante só assim vai aprender a falar mal de um produto.

----------


## brito666

> auhuahuahuau pronto em cima do pedido!


kkkkkkk

----------


## JonasMT

Olha eu tentei de tudo, sempre falei desse problema de ccq a ANOS, e só a poucos meses pessoal foi perceber depois de trocentas instaladas. Bom entao acho que o minimo de tentiva e capacidade nao falto. Compra quem quer usa quem quer. Mas na MINHA OPINIAO É UMA PORCARIA SIM.

Infelizmente ainda tenho uns 5 desses lixo pra tirar da rede, é só o dollar me ajudar que jaja fica tudo padrao ubnt com airmax e mikrotik com nv2 sem gambiara.

----------


## jmathayde

> Pessoal aqui fala demais Edilson muitos deles aqui nem sabe o que é rede não aprimora em nada no conhecimento do produto e fica descendo o pau, muitos aqui ja falou quem usa esse tipo de produto é amador, uma pena pois precisa ir para joão Alves aprendedor o que é RF datashilt e assim por diante só assim vai aprender a falar mal de um produto.



Explica sua teoria melhor por favor

----------


## emiliano

Aqui onde trabalhamos , tem muitos provedores , entao por isso o wom5000 nao aguenta , ele pega as interferencias acredito eu .

----------


## JonasMT

> Aqui onde trabalhamos , tem muitos provedores , entao por isso o wom5000 nao aguenta , ele pega as interferencias acredito eu .


Aqui tinha praticamento só EU e tive todos os problemas que ja cansei de citar aqui no topico e forum.

----------


## telworld

> Explica sua teoria melhor por favor


Eu não tenho teoria, trabalho na pratica, estou com mais de 800 equipamentos rodando na rede, depois da reclamação que fiz na intelbras, o pessoal veio e deu o suporte ensinou eu usar o equipamento, configurei conforme as dicas que me passou nunca mais tive problemas. 
O que foi mais difícil foi atualizar os equipamntos antigos, fora isso tudo blz

----------

